# How Do You Use Your Knife & Fork?



## Lon (Dec 3, 2017)

I have observed that not everyone uses knifes & forks the same way. Some people like me will only use the knife to cut through food items that can't easily be cut with the side of the fork. I chuckle to my self when I see someone furiously sawing through a string bean that could be easily severed with their fork. Meat loaf and most fish can easily be cut with the fork and eaten. Some folks just use their knife to push food around on their plate Their seems to be cultural differences in how utensils are used as well.  What are your thoughts and observation?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 3, 2017)

A friend with whom I ate lunch nearly every day used her knife for far more than cutting meat. Instead of chasing a pea all over her plate with a fork, she would have loaded it onto the fork using the side of her knife. After watching her, I used my knife more than I did before but I've never achieved her skill level.

I was raised using eating utensils in what is called Continental style, where I always keep my knife in my right hand and the left is for my fork. I never paid much attention until it drove an ex crazy, but that's how i was taught. I'm ambidextrous, so it works great for me.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2017)

Most Americans  hold the  meat  with their fork in their left hand  and the knife in their  RIGHT  hand to cut the meat. 

THEN  (Believe it or not)  They  leave the knife on the plate  and  start eating  with the fork in their right hand.

I'd venture to say, that that  most other  westerners simply  use the fork  IN THEIR LEFT HAND to feed themselves and
hang on to the knife in their right hand.    All lefthanders  excluded of course.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 3, 2017)

You're right Falcon. Being British (and right handed), I keep the fork in my left hand and knife in my right.  This does not change during the meal.  This is the usual way in  European countries.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2017)

As a Canadian, I hold the fork in my left hand. I only use my knife for cutting things which are too dense to cut with a fork.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 3, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> You're right Falcon. Being British (and right handed), I keep the fork in my left hand and knife in my right.  This does not change during the meal.  This is the usual way in  European countries.



I'm American, but have _always _done it that way.  I'm accustomed to eating with whichever hand is convenient, probably because I had one right-handed parent and one left-handed parent and didn't want to bump into anyone at the table.  But I never knew anyone else who did it that way til I met friends who were from the UK.


----------



## jujube (Dec 3, 2017)

Eating in medieval times was very simple.  You brought your own knife with you to the banquet and that's all you used.  Most meat was picked up by the hand and gnawed on or hacked on by the knife.  The knife was a backup and stood in for the fork if necessary.  Soup was slurped directly from the trencher.  Hands and mouths were wiped on the clothing.  Leftovers were thrown on the floor for the dogs to take care of.  Easy-peasy-greasy!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm in the minority of being 'lefty'. I always eat with the fork in my left hand,use the knife to cut things in my right hand.At times, I will use the knife to scoop food closer to the fork. When I'm done,I always place the fork and knife on the left side of the plate. Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2017)

I only use my knife to cut through things I can't cut with a fork, like steak.  I can't even imagine cutting a string bean with a knife or a fork, just eat it whole, not that big.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 3, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I only use my knife to cut through things I can't cut with a fork, like steak.  I can't even imagine cutting a string bean with a knife or a fork, just eat it whole, not that big.



I agree.  

Long ago, I read where one of those 'etiquette' ladies advised people to always use a knife and fork to eat bananas.  thought that was going too far!


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 3, 2017)

I use my knife and fork the American way, which my Asian-born DH shakes his head over. Western food he eats European style. Asian food that is served with forks are eaten with a spoon in the other hand, which can be used as a knife when encountering too-large pieces of food.


----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2017)

I just assumed right handed people held the knife in the right hand and left handed vice versa......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I agree.
> 
> Long ago, I read where one of those 'etiquette' ladies advised people to always use a knife and fork to eat bananas.  thought that was going too far!



I've used a spoon before to eat sliced bananas when they're covered in heavy cream.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2017)

Lethe200 said:


> I use my knife and fork the American way, which my Asian-born DH shakes his head over. Western food he eats European style. Asian food that is served with forks are eaten with a spoon in the other hand, which can be used as a knife when encountering too-large pieces of food.


I have an English friend who eats certain desserts using the fork and spoon method. I haven’t mastered it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I agree.
> 
> Long ago, I read where one of those 'etiquette' ladies advised people to always use a knife and fork to eat bananas.  thought that was going too far!



Sort of like eating pizza with a knife and fork.  *Fuhgettaboutit!!!

*I suppose I wield a knife and fork like the average American mutt.

I've always been interested in watching people who choose to eat certain foods with an oversized spoon or people who eat with the tines of the fork pointed down towards the plate and use their knife as a pea pusher.  I suppose it's just the idea that we all don't approach simple tasks in the same way that interests me.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 4, 2017)

jujube said:


> Eating in medieval times was very simple.  You brought your own knife with you to the banquet and that's all you used.  Most meat was picked up by the hand and gnawed on or hacked on by the knife.  The knife was a backup and stood in for the fork if necessary.  Soup was slurped directly from the trencher.  Hands and mouths were wiped on the clothing.  Leftovers were thrown on the floor for the dogs to take care of.  Easy-peasy-greasy!



:lol: I've been to a theatre restaurant styled after the Irish medieval Bunratty Castle where we were obliged to eat like this. No spoon for the soup, just a knife for the lamb chops and veggies but they relented for the dessert and we had all necessary utensils for this. It was great fun. We were even encouraged to carve out initials into the heavy wooden table. Traditional Irish music played with pipe, harp and drum and a magician with a budgie on his shoulder wandering around the tables.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 6, 2017)

I eat my Peas with Honey,

I've done it all my life.

It makes the Peas taste funny,

But it keeps them on the Knife!

Hal


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 6, 2017)

Coming from a British background I use both my knife and fork for most meals
including pizzas, but not for most pasta meals, or what I call meals in a bowl,
meaning stews etc.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 6, 2017)

I cannot stand to see someone put a knife in their mouth.  Drives me bonkers. 

My friend does that.  Wipes the knife off in his mouth. Aaaarrrggghhhh!.


----------

